# Powerpoint show to play on WD media player



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hello

I am trying to play a PowerPoint show on a portable Western Digital media player which is hooked up via HDMI to my TV
The WD is not picking up the file i guess it is the PP show extension PPS any suggestions ? i also can try PhotoShop Element to create the file;

Dan


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's not free .. But some of us are converting a PP to a movie with *PPT2DVD*


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Noyb i will try it

Dan


----------

